# Heat transfer bubbles



## cyclone666sj (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm pressing shirts and the pattern bubbles or not sticking. Is I too much heat or not enough time how do u know when to turn down or up. I'm new I filled the heat and time


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Are you following the instructions that came with your pattern?


What brand pattern is it?


----------



## jobby (Jul 2, 2013)

had a similar problem with some old vinyl soccer numbers i tried pressing jersey first to get rid of moisture seemed to help a bit but some still bubbled but as numbers are old stock approx 3 years old wasn't too sure if this was problem so i bought/made new batch and no probs anymore. is vinyl from old stock or held in a cold damp environment like a shed?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

What are the designs? Did you produce the transfers?


----------

